
Beethoven: A Life in Nine Pieces by Laura Tunbridge – Review - tintinnabula
https://www.theguardian.com/books/2020/jul/12/beethoven-a-life-in-nine-pieces-by-laura-tunbridge-review
======
hilbert42
I've often thought that I'd like my last moments on this planet to be
listening to the last movement of Beethoven's Sonata No. 32 Op: 111. I've no
words in my vocabulary to describe how strongly this works affects me.

 _I was going to provide a link to Sviatoslav Richter playing Op. 111 on
YouTube until I realized that these cretins have put ads into the middle of
the work. If there was ever was a reason to truly hate Google then this is it.
What they 've done is nothing other than an act of desecration._

